# Best ATV for me?



## bigbird (Sep 3, 2002)

I am going to be looking for a new or used ATV. I am 6'5" and 240#. I need something big and strong. The last ATV I had was a Yamaha Big Bear. It was a nice machine and wish I had not sold it. I know there have been a lo of new machines and updates that make the newer ones a lot nicer and more expensive. What are your thoughts on the newer machines out there. This machine will be used mostly in farm country for both farming and hunting needs. Thanks for any input!


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

I would buy the largest machine I could afford. I farm and use mine for other things as well. Ijust bought a Honda 500 rubicon I like having a low/high range to use. My dad just bought the new honda 650 rincon its got lots of power and a better ride but doesnt have the low/high range. I have a 350 honda rancher its a great machine but after having the larger displacement engines realy opened my eyes. If I were trail or sport riding I would take the rancher though. Look around and ask for test rides there are alot of great machines out there.


----------



## bigbird (Sep 3, 2002)

I agree with the high/low range. My yamaha had the same thing. I did not know that honda was making a big machine like your dad's. What does something like that cost?


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Really like my Arctic Cat. It also has hi and low range and in or out of 4wd. This thing takes care of all my hunting and fishing needs, and plows a ton of snow.


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm not sure but I think it was around $7200. I just seen a rubicon like mine to day at a farm not far from mine. It looked real good he was asking $5500. I'm thinking of selling the Rancher but its only 2wd. I do plow snow with chains on it.
The machines now seem like alot of money but so do pickups and snowmobiles and just about everything else. 
There is a dealer in mason michigan, he has articat honda and ski doo , kawasaki and polaris and yamaha at another store some where else. He let me ride the 500 rubicon and offered others. But i've had honda for years and never had any problems so thats what I bought. I did like the looks of the articat and the larger yamahas. 
Birddog wheres your farm at?


----------



## bigbird (Sep 3, 2002)

The farm is in Standish. We have 180 acres mixed. Good deer numbers but to many hunting the little ones to produce big bucks.


----------



## bhntr (Feb 13, 2001)

I know what you mean. The attitude around here is you might as well shoot it or some one else is going to. Once in a while you see a decent buck but we dont have many big sections or swamps for them to escape to. 
Let me know what you deside to get when you buy. And if your interested in a used one I may be able to help. Good Luck.


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

atvnation.com is a really good site to check out.


----------



## Cap'nJon (Oct 8, 2002)

I was loking at a 400 bombardier 4x2...4.4 gal tank...how good would that be thru medium wet land here in da west end of da U.P.?...I can't afford a $7000 4x4 toy...I want to trail ride with it, but also hunt my neighbors 1,000 and trap too? I figured I wouldn't need 4 wheel drive too bad?
Appreciatte any info on your atv's...
Thanks...
Cap'n Jon


----------

